# Lift Bridge



## Michael (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello guys,

Here's a challenge - I am going to move into a new house with a larger garden. At present an indoor loco depot (with steam-up bays, etc. ) is connected to the garden layout via the basement window. This set up has proven successful and convenient, so I intend to replicate it in the new house. However, the new basement floor level is going to be much lower than the garden level. So, here's my idea: adding a car storage yard suspended from the ceiling, which is roughly at the same leve as the garden outside, and connecting the two via a lift bridge, see sketch:




Aus Birkenweg_Gartenbahn 

Not quite sure yet how to realize the lifting mechanism. 


Any ideas, suggestions, comments appreciated.


Michael


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Michael, 
I assume that the lifting part will just be to transfer the locomotives down to the turntable level. 
Sounds like a 'pain' to me! 
Is the higher track too high to reach? 
Can you not bring a second lower track into the basement for the lower level? 
Or, how about having a raised floor in that part of the basement and make everything on one convenient level? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

Maybe a simple cable and pulley system with counter weights. It could even be motorized with limit switches. I like the idea and may 'steal' it to go from inside out.


----------



## Michael (Jan 6, 2008)

Another sketch to explain the situation:
Aus Birkenweg_Gartenbahn

I would like to keep the loco depot a the current level of nearly 4 feet (1,18m) above the basement floor, because it looks like a conventional model railroad with sheds, scenery etc., plus it features working water and fuel cranes, a retractable mirror, etc. for live steam.

The idea of a raised floor inside had also crossed my mind, however, the resulting headroom would be very confined.

Michael


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bunker on 30 Jul 2011 06:07 PM 
Maybe a simple cable and pulley system with counter weights. It could even be motorized with limit switches. I like the idea and may 'steal' it to go from inside out. 

Michael 

We had a thread about vertical storage lifts a year ago. You should be able to find it with a google search. 

My suggestions were an inexpensive laundry rack, which you can still buy complete with ropes and pulleys. Or an expensive boat lift mechanism, which will include the motors and limit stops.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, I remember that thread. Since then I've had thoughts about using ball bearing drawer slides. Actually I think they make vertical ball bearing lifts? Hmm? Check out Accuride http://www.accuride.com/Industrial/Product/Details.asp?ProductID=109 not the solution I was thinking of but close! 

Chas


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

We built a lift bridge for our modular display, using heavy drawer slides to guide the lift span, and one car seat motor as the lift motor. I am going to try and embed the video.....



Rose City Garden Railway Society - Modular Lift Bridge Video (.wmv)[/b]

_(Whew, finally found it on YouTube, SteveC mod.)_


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Michael, 
From the 'rough' scale drawing, it would appear that the difference between levels will be about 1 meter, is that correct? 
Also how long a lifting span do you need? 
Just for your longest loco, or longer just in case someone brings over a Big Boy or something. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

I could be something for you that has a motor and limit switchs to make sure it is lined up all the time..... It would take several weeeks to built in my spare time. I would use a liner actuator as used on hot rods to lift the truck beds but to raise the bridge up and down in a set of rails.....or could use a counter weight system with 4 pulleys and weights to lift....Let me know 
Daniel Peck 
Salisbury NC


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a video of a home made lift using a $75 Harbor Freight winch, garage door roller lifts, and some steel tubing. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ1qpZZ__Y8 
Lots of other home made examples once you look at the first. 
More expensive premade units.


----------



## Michael (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello

So many ideas - thank you!
Ball bearing drawer slides plus an electric winch - I think that will do.

The lifting height would be about 0,9 m ( 3 feet); the longest loco to be lifted is a Cab Forward.

Michael


----------

